# bopper and cinny



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i think my 2 tiels are getting ready to mate or have allready when i took shadow out and put him in with sparkles and stretch cinny started doing this dance thing on the perch going back and forth then every so often cinny would go look in the breeding box then back to the perch back and forth then back to the box to look inside i,m thinking i,ll have tiel eggs in the next while i did video her doing this so i will upload it to show you


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is the video i was told it is the mating dance wich i believe it is i did catch them in the act 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AdN3ck_xLg


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not sure I have never seen it with mine  but it sure looks like he is showing off to me...lol and I am not questioning your judgement on starting them breeding but is it healthy for them after all the years of mistreatment they have had? I know its been a few weeks and they are doing good now in your care but I would have thought they would need more time to recover.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well after thinking laura i did pull the box i figure another 6 months would be better


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I would wait abit to on the breeding, they sure have been through alot. I think it is good that you are giving them more time  It sure does look like he is a big show off


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes she is a show off and she loves to sit on the top of the cage


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh she, sorry. Who knew that a female would do a mating dance aswell, not me


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Females don't usually do a mating dance...lol usually when they want to mate they will just sit low on a perch with there tail up and make a kind of squeeky wheel noise and the male does all the showing off. To me it looked like she was pacing back and forth, my Ollie does the same thing at the cage door when he wants out.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes she does love to sit ontop of the cage she will sit there for hours but just don,t go near her or she will scream at you


----------

